# Should I buy a new camera?



## Ceci4 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello everyone 

I have a Canon EOS 5D MARK II camera with a EF 24-70 mm / f2.8L USM lens. I inherited it from my father, I didn't buy it myself, but I use it since I love taking pictures.

I take a lot of pictures inside and I think the pictures are very dark, the quality is good but they are very dark. I've tried to change the settings and take pictures different places, but I still think they turn out too dark cause I like bright photos. Of course I can edit them, but me and photoshop are not good friends . 

I would like to know if some of you have any experience with this camera or maybe have an idea to what camera I should get instead?


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 29, 2015)

That camera does well in low light, just bumpt the ISO higher, like 3200.. and keep the aperture big (2.8, 3.2..). 
It's an older camera but a very good one and that lens is amazing.

You need to learn the basics of proper exposure and there's plenty of free sources for that (I like FroKnowsPhoto's "Getting out of auto")
and you'll need to learn how to edit the images too since getting the most out of them requires you to shoot in RAW, not JPEG and that
HAS to be edited before you can make a JPEG visible to all.

Check out my pics. Both your camera and lens are A LOT better then what I'm using.
You wouldn't benefit form a newer camera at all unless you're shooting manual (or understand the exposure triangle) and know how to edit your files.


----------



## Ceci4 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help! I changed the ISO to 3200, and the photos are much brighter now.


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 29, 2015)

Um, yeah, no problem, you can do the same with slower shutter speeds and bigger apertures (smaller F number) too, but you really need
to know how to do it and when to do it depending on the situation. ISO 3200 will result in a lot more noise in images then 1600 and lower,
so, yeah, do some basic training and you'll be set - that's great gear you have.


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 29, 2015)

And if you're not getting along with Photoshop, you can use LightRoom instead.  Much easier for simple exposure/color temp/white balance changes.  You can import, move a few sliders, and presto.  Pics can be made sharper and much more pleasing to the eye..  just don't over do it, unless that's the effect you want. lol


----------



## Ceci4 (Oct 29, 2015)

Punisher911: Thanks for the tip! I think photoshop i too advanced, so I will definitely check it out.

DB_Cro: Okay, thanks. What do you mean with 3200 resulting in more noise?


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 29, 2015)

Higher ISO means more light sensitivity with the sensors of the camera.  You can shoot in lower light with higher ISO settings.  The trade off is digital "noise" with high ISO.  The amount varies per camera.  Digital noise is kind of like a blurry pixelation in the picture.  You lose the cripsness and coloration in the noise.  You can google image search for digital noise examples.   Here is one example.
http://www.photoreview.com.au/var/p...-noise2350/23849-1-eng-GB/image-noise2350.jpg


----------



## jaomul (Oct 29, 2015)

Learn you're camera, combined with the lens you have there it's a super machine. Buying something else at this stage would be a complete waste of money


----------



## Ceci4 (Oct 29, 2015)

Punisher911: Oh okay now I understand, thanks!.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2015)

There is nothing wrong with the camera, the operator is at fault you will have the same problem with any camera until you learn how to use it


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Ceci4.  No need to buy a new camera. As you like to take pictures then expect to take some time to learn the basics of photography, learn the camera setting to control the basics of exposure, might give a read of the 260 page instruction manual (but really only need chapters 1 and 2 to start).  Have fun.


----------



## Rob5589 (Oct 29, 2015)

No one else has mentioned it so I may be way off but, why not add a speedlite if the rooms you shoot in are dark?


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 29, 2015)

Can you post an example of one of these photos -- along with the image meta-data (aka EXIF data) that shows the settings and exposure info (it would be imbedded within the image as long as you don't use an editor that strips the information out)?

I still have my 5D II and I'm guessing there's probably something you've set causing the issue and we may be able to help you identify and correct it.


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 30, 2015)

Also, forgot to agree with everyone else... There is nothing wrong with a 5Dmkii and the f/2.8 L lens you have.  Older model yes, but still a great camera.    and yes, upload the photos/info on your settings and we can probably troubleshoot/narrow down the mistake.  Remember, using the camera is science, but taking the picture is art....  You need to know what settings to use to get the results you want.


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 30, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> No one else has mentioned it so I may be way off but, why not add a speedlite if the rooms you shoot in are dark?



While I generally agree that everyone should have a use a good flash, he doesn't even know the basics of exposure yet
and a flash IMO would be a bad idea at this stage. He'll know when he needs one.


----------



## Solarflare (Nov 2, 2015)

The 5D Mark II is already one of the best cameras money can buy, ideal for people and landscape. Getting anything much better is impossible, getting something slightly better, like the successor 5D Mark III, will be very expensive.

The only reason why images are dark are because the camera has been configured that way. The 5D Mark II is a modern camera, so it has automatics in place that can meter images by themselves. Very likely your father has disabled these settings, or set the camera in a way that it intentionally will shoot very dark pictures.

For example he could have put in a strong negative exposure compensation, which causes ALL pictures to go dark, except if you shoot something very white.

A modern camera is a powerful tool, you'll need some time to learn using it.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 2, 2015)

Ceci4 said:


> I would like to know if some of you have any experience with this camera or maybe have an idea to what camera I should get instead?



If the camera is fully functional, you absolutely do NOT need a new camera.

At such point in time that you have enough experience and skill as a photographer to exceed the abilites of that camera, you will have all the information you need in your head to have answered this question yourself.

This is a GREAT camera with amazing capabilities. Eventually? You may wish to upgrade, but until you exceed the capacities of this one, absolutely not.

Learn how to shoot this baby in all circumstances, under all conditions, and ENJOY! It's a great camera. 

PS: This advice goes to any newer user about pretty much ANY DSLR made by Canon or Nikon in the last 10 years (with the exception of the absolutely horrid Nikon D3000).


----------

